# carboot sale



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

Hi All does anyone know of a carboot in caldas i have a portugues friend who has just lost her elderly mother and needs to empty her house patsy


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe that Siobhan knows the details !


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Patsy,
Sorry I missed you and Huggy bear the other day, try the "antique" fair in Caldas.
Second Sunday in the month at Caldas da Rainha in D. Carlos Park.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Patsy, glad you back. Hope see you both son


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi James,
You wouldn't by any chance know which sunday in every month does the markets in both Bombarrell and Alcobaca happen on ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

* First Saturday at Peniche next to the taxi square.
* First Sunday at Óbidos next to the parking lot.
* Second Saturday at Leiria at the Rodrigues Lobo square.
* Second Sunday at Caldas da Rainha in D. Carlos Park.
* Third Saturday and Sunday at São Martinho do Porto all along the bay shore walk side from May to September and December.
* Third Sunday at Alcobaça next to the Monastry.
* Fourth Saturday at Marinha Grande in Stephens Square.
* Last Sunday at Vieira de Leiria in the church yard.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I will enquire about Bombarral for you.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you James,

 Your a mine of information. Your memory banks must be fit to burst. lol

Cheers.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem. Mrs Silvers says I am full of it.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

patsy said:


> Hi All does anyone know of a carboot in caldas i have a portugues friend who has just lost her elderly mother and needs to empty her house patsy


Hi Patsy,

I don't know of an actual car boot sale in the area but there is a very good shop just outside Obidos that deals in second hand furniture and bits and pieces. They would be able to buy anything they thought they could resell and collect it too.
If you drive past Obidos from Caldas the shop is just before the corner at the Peniche turnoff. next to Restaurante Zina. I can't remember the name of the shop I'm afraid but it is quite easy to spot.
Some of the staff speak English which may be helpful too.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*The Womens Action Group of Caldas is holding a table sale in a hall in Salir do Porto on May 30th....FULL DETAILS TO FOLLOW*


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Womens action group? Does that make them WAGS?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> womens action group? Does that make them wags?


yep!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Women's Action Group (WAGS) is holding a table top sale at the Social Club in Salir do Porto on May 30th at 11pm. 

The object is to raise money for the Dona Leonor Special Needs School in Caldas by selling a space for a table at the table top sale. Each space is 5 euros but we ask that you provide your own table. We hope to buy the school some much needed euipment. 

If you haven't got anything to sell, perhaps you could come along and support us. There will be a tombola stall, cakes and homemade jams, nearly new clothing and crafts made by the craft group, as well as other table sales.


*SUNDAY MAY 30TH 11am
at 
SALIR DO PORTO SOCIAL CLUB
(LEFT OFF MAIN ROAD AT ROUNDABOUT BY CEMETARY)
5 euros charge for table – please bring your own 
All proceeds to Dona Leonor Special Needs School Caldas da Rainha. 

Painting in attached document by Logan pupil at school
Contact: Ellie Martin at [email protected] to reserve table or for further information*

Flyer attached


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

THERE IS A CAR BOOT SALE IN LISBON IN AID OF THE WRVS ON MAY 8TH 
DETAILS AT 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...living-portugal/47196-car-boot-sale-wrvs.html


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

silvers said:


> * First Saturday at Peniche next to the taxi square.
> * First Sunday at Óbidos next to the parking lot.
> * Second Saturday at Leiria at the Rodrigues Lobo square.
> * Second Sunday at Caldas da Rainha in D. Carlos Park.
> ...



Hi, are these produce markets or antique/2nd hand markets?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bubbles67 said:


> Hi, are these produce markets or antique/2nd hand markets?



produce markets


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You know I love you Siobhan but on this occasion, and don't hit me, you are slightly incorrect. The markets I have published are for "antiques." Don't hit me!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> You know I love you Siobhan but on this occasion, and don't hit me, you are slightly incorrect. The markets I have published are for "antiques." Don't hit me!



Brilliant I dodn't know there were antiques at these markets!!!Thanks!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

You don`t really know much do you?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> You don`t really know much do you?


Are you always soooo rude


----------

